# Question-Steve Lantvit



## jchdb (Jun 25, 2010)

Has anyone had horse training done by Steve Lantvit? I had a very bad experience with him. He is very arrogant and was abusive towards my horse.


----------



## jchdb (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else had a bad experience.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jchdb said:


> Has anyone had horse training done by Steve Lantvit? I had a very bad experience with him. He is very arrogant and was abusive towards my horse.


When you make a statement like this, you need to back it up with examples of what you considered arrogant and cruel to the horse. IMO, these clinicians can't be who they are on TV and doing the clinics if they don't think pretty well of themselves, so somewhat arrogant is probably true to a point. But what did he do specifically that you objected to? What did he do to the horse that you found abusive?


----------



## jchdb (Jun 25, 2010)

He was tied up for nine days while saddled and not given water for 36 hrs. This was told to me by him personally. (To me that is abusive!) He did this because he bucked me off and said to give him a few days to work him. When I returned for a lesson that was what he told me. When I pulled in I seen him laying down hobbled on 3 legs with his saddle on. I don't know how long he was like that. But needless to say we brought him home immediately. Upon futher research after bringing him home I found online he was arrested for animal cruelty. I don't know for what but I did call the police department and had it confirmed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jchdb said:


> He was tied up for nine days while saddled and not given water for 36 hrs. This was told to me by him personally. (To me that is abusive!) He did this because he bucked me off and said to give him a few days to work him. When I returned for a lesson that was what he told me. When I pulled in I seen him laying down hobbled on 3 legs with his saddle on. I don't know how long he was like that. But needless to say we brought him home immediately. Upon futher research after bringing him home I found online he was arrested for animal cruelty. I don't know for what but I did call the police department and had it confirmed.


I'm not familiar with him at all, but have a deep seated aversion to those flash in the pan clinicians. In order to get the super quick results they do, they've got to take shortcuts somewhere.


----------



## jchdb (Jun 25, 2010)

This wasn't a clinic that we did. I actually dropped him off for training and he had been there for 2 months until this happened. The plan was to keep him there through the summer. Thank God I didn't!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jchdb said:


> This wasn't a clinic that we did. I actually dropped him off for training and he had been there for 2 months until this happened. The plan was to keep him there through the summer. Thank God I didn't!


I understand, but if you look at his website, you'll see he's a clinician, with the mind of a clinician. I wouldn't ever use someone like him, just based on what I saw there.


----------

